# Washable pee pads



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Do any of you use the washable pee pads? It's been raining non stop here in central Ohio and we have not been out too much lately. Having three fluffs I am going through a ton of pee pads. Just wondering if any of you use them for your fur babies and what you think of them. Maybe I'll just buy a couple at first and see how they do. Also I have 2 female fluffs and one male. The females won't use the same pad as the male. They make a HUGE circle around it like Hardy has leprosy or something. Hardy, on the other hand will always pee right over where the girls pee. I'm sure he's marking. They are great about using the pads but they (girls) are so picky they only go once on them and then I have to change them. If I don't change right away they'll go on the very edge and sometimes it goes on the hardwood floor.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Your pups are funny. We use the washable pee pads recommended on SM previously (personally paws?). They also only use them 2 maybe three times. I found that they got pretty stinky while I waited for a load to wash so what I do now is spray the used one lightly with some Nature's Miracle then put out in the garage to dry. When it is dry I will fold it up and put in the bin I use for this purpose. No more stinky garage and pads. When I have enough, I wash a load on the sanitary cycle, no softener, and then I dry in the dryer. Sometimes I take them out when they are "damp dry" and hang them to dry. I heard they last longer this way. I really like not being part of filling up land fills with excess trash. Good luck.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have six Maltese and thats all I use is the washable. The disposible are nice for tirps but would be far too expensive for this many dogs. I like the fact that it is also a "Green" thing to do and not fill up the landfills with the disposible pads. I do change the pads often though since you get more smell, but just fold them and put them in a tub with a lid. I do wash them every day though also. Just like baby diapers.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I use washable pads, too, and have to do a load of dog laundry almost every day. I do them on a superwash cycle using cold water, a scoop of OxyClean, and liquid unscented laundry detergent, then hang them to dry. Some of mine I've had for years and they are still in good shape.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree mary, I have had mine for years and wash over and over. They are as advertized, over 300 washes. I do buy more from time to time, just so I dont have to wash so often.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Washable pads are great! 
We use the Pooch Pads for Tucker.
And I have two UgoDog potties.
Which are amazing.
Don't even get me started on the UgoDog.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Washable pee pads are great except the smell and constant laundry like some have already said. If you live where there might be a linen laundry facilty for hospitals, nursing homes you might be able to buy used ones in good shape. I buy mine from an employee who gets to take them home free so she gets really good used ones. When I bought directly from the company there weren't as nice but OK. Mine are still in good shape.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I thought about using them in the past, but hubby had a problem with putting them in the washer since they would be full of pee. :blink: But, for those with multiple fluffs how many do you keep on hand - seems like you would like a ton?

We are constantly changing pads - with three fluffs (well four since my dd and her fluff spend the day here most of the time - she's painting the interior of my house right now) I actually keep three downstairs and two upstairs that need constant changing. :w00t: 

Linda


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Washable pee pads sound like a good idea....for someone with their own w/d---I have to go to a laundromat. ((sigh))


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

sophie said:


> I thought about using them in the past, but hubby had a problem with putting them in the washer since they would be full of pee. :blink: But, for those with multiple fluffs how many do you keep on hand - seems like you would like a ton?
> 
> We are constantly changing pads - with three fluffs (well four since my dd and her fluff spend the day here most of the time - she's painting the interior of my house right now) I actually keep three downstairs and two upstairs that need constant changing. :w00t:
> 
> Linda


I've considered them too but same with my hubby.... he doesn't like the idea fo the 'pee-soaked' pads going thru the same machine our clothes do LOL I did remind him years ago the same thing held true for human baby diapers before the disposables came on the scene! I think I might just get a few and give it a try. I think I'd do what 'mama's did years ago and pre-soak in a diaper pail. 
If I understand it correctly..bleach can be used but not fabric softener or should it only be the oxi-clean( not bleach) as someone suggested they use??


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Bleach can be used when washing the pee pads. I don't use it only because I am very sensitive to the chlorine vapors. OxyClean does a good job at keeping the pads bright and odor free. And the washing machine smells fresh and odor-free, too.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Wish I knew how to get Mason to use them. He was trained on them when we got him at 12 weeks old, but we had never used them so "trained" him to go outside with our cockerspaniel; however, he doesn't like rain, dew on grass, snow, or wind and likes to sneak to go in the dining room. I have put a couple down in there, but he has never used them.


----------

